# NBA Regular Season Game 29: Houston @ Washington 03/01/06



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

44-31 Rox with 5 mins left in the 2nd. TMac hot in the 1st quarter, Juwan Howard hot in the 2nd. Head playing well, hitting some threes.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Washington will make any offense look golden, but you can't look past the impressive ball movement Houston is generating with McGrady on the bench. Swift, Head, Howard, Lucas and Alston play great together.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Holy freakin crap, I hope we keep JLIII!! :banana: This dude is just ballin' with Rafer and Head, Juwan and Stro have the MOJO working. :clap: I think we've found a good sparkplug off the bench hopefully.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Swift is like a whole new player. Quite a change on both ends of the court.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Halftime. 
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Houston </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. McGrady</td> <td>15</td> <td>8-12</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>5-5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>23 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Howard</td> <td>20</td> <td>6-10</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mutombo</td> <td>10</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wesley</td> <td>10</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Alston</td> <td>13</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Bowen</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Swift</td> <td>16</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Head</td> <td>17</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Lucas</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>113</td> <td>22-38</td> <td>4-8</td> <td>9-11</td> <td>3</td> <td>21</td> <td>16</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>14</td> <td>57 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> 
</td> <td>.579</td> <td>.500</td> <td>.818</td> <td> 
</td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 6 </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Washington </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Butler</td> <td>19</td> <td>3-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td>  <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Jamison</td> <td>20</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Haywood</td> <td>14</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Jeffries</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> G. Arenas</td> <td>24</td> <td>7-13</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>23 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Atkins</td> <td>14</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> E. Thomas</td> <td>9</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Daniels</td> <td>7</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>114</td> <td>16-43</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>10-12</td> <td>8</td> <td>19</td> <td>8</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>10</td> <td>46 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> 
</td> <td>.372</td> <td>.444</td> <td>.833</td> <td> 
</td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 1</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
McGrady and Arenas are putting on a show -- the big difference has been the amazing play of the Houston bench. This is one of those games Houston just can't lose, they are hitting everything.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

i am liking all the assists i see, now this is some ball


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

zhaizor said:


> i am liking all the assists i see, now this is some ball


 Swift's passing reminds me of Chris Webber. Deft ability to get people the ball at the right place and right time.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Up till now, Swift was possibly the worst passing power forward who received solid minutes I'd ever seen.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Alston is finally playing well. This is the competent playmaker and volume three-point shooter we've been missing.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Up till now, Swift was possibly the worst passing power forward who received solid minutes I'd ever seen.


 I don't know. He had made some pretty nice passes to Yao when he was healthy and always seemed to make the smart choice on the fast break.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin: I don't know what they ate this morning, but I think somebody put steriods in the Rocket's wheaties today. :banana: This is the best 3 quarters of all-around play we've seen this season??? The passing has been excellent tonight, is all just having 2 point guards playing, and having Tracy just go off.

Rafer Alston is SKIP AGAIN :banana: :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I don't know. He had made some pretty nice passes to Yao when he was healthy and always seemed to make the smart choice on the fast break.


I was exaggerating, but I thought his passing to Yao in particular was atrocious. He'd wait way too long, while Yao was struggling to maintain position. A bit like Luther Head, really, in that way. He always seemed hesitant. But then I've missed several games this season, and I doubt he could turn it around so suddenly in one game, so I might be wrong.


Our players are making guys 10 years younger than them look naturally bald.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I was exaggerating, but I thought his passing to Yao in particular was atrocious. He'd wait way too long, while Yao was struggling to maintain position. A bit like Luther Head, really, in that way. He always seemed hesitant. But then I've missed several games this season, and I doubt he could turn it around so suddenly in one game, so I might be wrong.
> 
> 
> Our players are making guys 10 years younger than them look naturally bald.


 Like we discussed, all his assists have come on the move today. Doesn't have the bball IQ to ever be a great half court player, but when he's on the move he does a great job finding Yao or another open man. When the offense is stagnant, he isn't someone you can dump the ball to and rely on or a post feeder. 

Nice option to have though when the outside shots are falling for Houston and he has space to work with in the post. Could benefit alot from watching game tape of Amare's face up game.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

T-Mac is getting fouled on every jumpshot with no whistle.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's going to be interesting to see if Houston can run against teams that play some defense or can rebound.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, we're shooting about 50%, and just passed 100pts!!!!! :banana:

So what's John Lucas doing so well that deserves our praise?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

A fragrant foul... what?! Horrible call on Swift.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, we're shooting about 50%, and just passed 100pts!!!!! :banana:
> 
> So what's John Lucas doing so well that deserves our praise?


 Just pushing the ball up the court, keeping things active.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow this one's not over yet.... who's guarding Arenas???


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> wow this one's not over yet.... who's guarding Arenas???


 It doesn't matter, he is too dynamic of a scorer for anyone in the league. Too quick for bigger guys, too strong for smaller guys and an amazing shooter.

Swift fouls out!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What an amazing shooting display. Bill Worrell is too excited for his own good.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow, we r gonna have 120 pts soon!

Edit: Wesley again, amazing game! 121 pts :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, why can't our guards hit 3s like that every game??

Tracy's the only player on the team shooting less than 50% at 11-24, wow!

Rockets win!!! :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

If Yao never went down with an injury I could see McGrady as a frontrunner for league MVP. Good to see the role players finally giving him some help.

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Houston </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. McGrady</td> <td>35</td> <td>11-24</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>14-16</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>38 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Howard</td> <td>39</td> <td>10-14</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-5</td> <td>4</td> <td>7</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>24 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mutombo</td> <td>21</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4</td> <td>11</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wesley</td> <td>25</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Alston</td> <td>33</td> <td>7-11</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>10</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>17 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Swift</td> <td>25</td> <td>4-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>1</td> <td>8</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Head</td> <td>30</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Lucas</td> <td>12</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Bowen</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> D. Anderson</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> J. Barry</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> L. Baxter</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> J. Davis</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> Y. Ming</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> M. Norris</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> B. Sura</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>223</td> <td>43-78</td> <td>9-17</td> <td>28-33</td> <td>11</td> <td>43</td> <td>29</td> <td>12</td> <td>7</td> <td>7</td> <td>30</td> <td>123 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.551</td> <td>.529</td> <td>.848</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 9 </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Washington </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Butler</td> <td>40</td> <td>7-18</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>5-5</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>20 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Jamison</td> <td>39</td> <td>8-15</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>8</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>17 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Haywood</td> <td>20</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Jeffries</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> G. Arenas</td> <td>45</td> <td>13-25</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>13-16</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>5</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>44 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Daniels</td> <td>20</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>6-6</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Atkins</td> <td>23</td> <td>1-8</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Booth</td> <td>11</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Ruffin</td> <td>14</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> E. Thomas</td> <td>9</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> A. Blatche</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> J. Hayes</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> D. Taylor</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>233</td> <td>36-85</td> <td>10-22</td> <td>29-33</td> <td>15</td> <td>37</td> <td>23</td> <td>9</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>22</td> <td>111 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.424</td> <td>.455</td> <td>.879</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 4</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Rafer:17 pts, 10 assists.

Howard: 24 pts! :clap:

TMAC is money in the 4th Q.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I can't believe people still insist that Wade is a level above Arenas.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I can't believe people still insist that Wade is a level above Arenas.


I like DWade, but he's not the player (specifically the guard) that Arenas is. Wade plays outta control and with reckless abandon. Arenas is under control, good shot selection, just can play the position very very well. Wade is a penatrator and dunker, people like that. Let's not forget anyone who's playing with Shaq becomes better or becomes a star. Wade didn't "carry" the Heat the other year before they got Shaq, it was a good team (Wade, EJones, Odom, CButler) but Wade got the credit cuz he's gotta shoe deal. That's the way it works, do commercials and everybody thinks you are Micheal Jordan.
At this point in their careers Lebron and Wade are not better than McGrady and Kobe, but people think so since they see them dunking and dancing on TV, kids and non-watching fans fall for that.

Greg Anthony just asked about TMac, "can a guy whose team is 11-18 be an MVP candidate, maybe..." I say yes, but only if we make the playoffs, which would be a miracle.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like Arenas earned the respect of Houston fans today. 

Just 1 win against a relatively weak Eastern Conference team... we still have a long ways to go, and will need to pull off wins against division rivals if we hope to recover from this bad start.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

:jawdrop:
everyone's on fire today!!!*123pts*!!Cant believe my eyes!! 
See if we can keep this up!!!

*edit: my bet works!!! :wink: *


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Good job for the Rockets tonight keep it up


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> A fragrant foul... what?! Horrible call on Swift.


the NBA becomes a softer ***** league by the minute.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

more good to come when yao comes back :banana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Seed said:


> Good job for the Rockets tonight keep it up


this is a great mavs fan! Most of them always just flame flame flame


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> I can't believe people still insist that Wade is a level above Arenas.


 I agree. Arenas is proving to be one of the great pure scorers in the league, and can pass fairly well to boot.

Offensively, he's a bit like prime Iverson, except with good shot selection and a less-streaky outside shot.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> this is a great mavs fan! Most of them always just flame flame flame


What about the ones who get accused of flaming when they really haven't?


----------

